
Interference: Open-source distibuted database with complex event processing - interference
https://github.com/interference-project/interference
======
interference
What is interference?

A bit of history. Several years ago, as part of an internal project, we tried
to create a data analysis service that meets the following minimum
requirements:

\- as simple as possible integration with an existing java application \-
support for persistent data storage \- indices support \- support for a
distributed database and distributed operations, such as the ability to insert
or modify data in a database from any of the available nodes \- the easiest
cluster deployment \- transaction support \- basic SQL support with complex
event processing and stream SQL support

One of the outcomes of this development was an open source product branch
called interference. What can this service do?

Easy integration with java application. You include the library and then
simply manage all the interference functions from within the java application
using session methods, JPA annotations, queries and direct access to table
objects. Interference is a distributed service. This means that this service
can be used within a distributed cluster, or you can build a distributed
event-driven application based solely on this service, without any additional
services like coordinators and so on.

Now, we suggest you use interference as a distributed platform when developing
data analysis applications.

Interference is not an RDBMS in the usual sense. You do not use JDBC or
anything like that to access the data. Instead, direct object-relational
mapping is used that works directly with persistent storage and remote event
transport mechanisms.

In the next time, we plan to publish an article with a detailed review of the
service architecture and performance metrics.

Now, read the documentation for a detailed understanding. We are always happy
to answer your questions.

------
interference
What is interference? Brief description.

A bit of history. Several years ago, as part of an internal project, we tried
to create a service that meets the following minimum requirements:

\- as simple as possible integration with an existing java application \-
support for persistent data storage \- indices support \- support for a
distributed database and distributed operations, such as the ability to insert
or modify data in a database from any of the available nodes \- the easiest
cluster deployment \- transaction support \- basic SQL support with complex
event processing and stream SQL support

One of the outcomes of this development was an open source product branch
called interference. What can this service do?

Easy integration with java application. You include the library and then
simply manage all the interference functions from within the java application
using session methods, JPA annotations, queries and direct access to table
objects. Interference is a distributed service. This means that this service
can be used within a distributed cluster, or you can build a distributed
event-driven application based solely on this service, without any additional
services like coordinators and so on. Interference is not an RDBMS in the
usual sense. You do not use JDBC or anything like that to access the data.
Instead, direct object-relational mapping is used that works directly with
persistent storage and remote event transport mechanisms. Read the
documentation for a detailed understanding. We are always happy to answer your
questions.

------
macintux
Could someone fix the typo in the title? "distibuted"

------
mdaniel
Please don't commit binary artifacts into git repos -- and that goes double
for projects hosted on a platform that offers sane release artifact
management. You can publish those jars on a GitHub Release which they will
gladly host on S3 for you, and the same for GitLab. It actually may even go
_further_ for GitLab since they offer actual Maven repositories, but I don't
know the price level at which that feature appears

~~~
rzzzt
Github also has those as part of the packages feature:
[https://help.github.com/en/packages/publishing-and-
managing-...](https://help.github.com/en/packages/publishing-and-managing-
packages/about-github-packages#about-billing-for-github-packages)

